# Poll to let me (deeza) back on the site



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

*Bring me (Deeza) back on the site*​
*Should I be un-banned?*

Yes2575.76%No824.24%


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

For some unknown reason I was banned yesterday, I would just like to make a poll to see everyones opinions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

get this mofo back!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey man, I support you. I told you you should try to be kinder lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

lol thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

.


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

Hellz yeah we want you back Deeza


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok but you gotta do a dance and post a video.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Ok but you gotta do a dance and post a video.


lmao


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks like Sarah banned you for constant complaints about Chat room abuse.

As it is unmoderated - I'll unban the account for now but go easy on the chat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it, and I will now try to monitor my self from this ever happening again.

thanks,
deeza


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Ok but you gotta do a dance and post a video.


----------



## Adam1 (Apr 23, 2011)

you are a good guy but you chat when your loaded, thats the problem, I'm really open minded but you have offended me on more than one occasion.
Your comment about child porn on chat made me lose all respect for you, it was totally uncalled for, personally I don't care if you get banned if you are going to keep mentioning child porn, I confronted you about it but you said you were only joking, child porn is no fucking joke ok !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Innocuous Pill said:


> you are a good guy but you chat when your loaded, thats the problem, I'm really open minded but you have offended me on more than one occasion.
> Your comment about child porn on chat made me lose all respect for you, it was totally uncalled for, personally I don't care if you get banned if you are going to keep mentioning child porn, I confronted you about it but you said you were only joking, child porn is no fucking joke ok !!!


Dude your sick when did I say something about child porn, wtf is wrong with you... You should be banned for multiple accounts, everyone knows your Mr.Jippy ... Stop trying to make things up to get me banned dude, just because we've had things in the past doesnt mean you have to make things up, i mean child porn are you serious........


----------

